# Homemade gifts



## peachncream (Dec 15, 2006)

How much of your gift giving this year will be homemade gifts? What are you making? I made my mom curtains for her kitchen along with some candles to fit her kitchen's theme. I'm making my husband a bag for his snowboard and a matching bag for his gear. Most of my acquantances are getting soap and candles. I'd say about 50% of my gifts are handmade this year. What are you making?


----------



## jellyfish (Dec 15, 2006)

Most everyone is getting soap this year since $ is tight. A few closer friends are getting more personal gifts, but those are still mostly homemade: wallets, picture frames, hats, scarves, etc. There are only 2 people I'm actually purchasing gifts for because they are too hard to "craft" for.


----------



## pluto1969 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm making my mother and sisters easy bath/beauty products like bath salts, salt scrubs, facial masks, and candles.

I made my dad stout beer.


----------



## earthygirl (Nov 29, 2007)

"]I'm making my mother and sisters easy bath/beauty products like bath salts, salt scrubs, facial masks, and candles."

ditto for the girls in my family and hubby's family and for the men I am giving a shaving soap (though they may have to wait a week to use  it)  and handmade shaving mugs from an artisan in NC.  For my Stepfather(who Loves a good bath) he is getting everything I can possibly make for the tub, ie.. tub truffles bath bombs, bubble bombs(if they come out), tub tea, bath milk.....  that and some bath confetti.

For the whole  family group,  I am baking cookies and everyone is getting a jar of my Fall Berry Conserve.  good thing I am off work fo rthe last two weeks of the year!


----------



## jamacro (Dec 6, 2007)

I have bought a few things but am making the women in my family soap and bath products such as lotion and bath salts I also am making lip balm and some soap for my dad and hubby I also make candy and homemade cheeseballs My family and I love these and several people have been asking me to make some for them I love the holidays I actually think it's more fun to make something for someone and know they appreciate it


----------

